# Aging Partagas



## uscbryan (Aug 10, 2015)

Hopefully it's ok to ask here.

I bought a box of Partagas about 4 or 5 years ago. I forget what model they are. I have 7 left that have been in my humidor. I am curious if these benefit from aging? I read some cigars do and some don't. Thank you


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What size are they? If they've been stored properly, you're in for a treat. Rare is the CC that gets worse with age.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Based the length-to-girth and amount of band showing in the photo (the band being an indication of ring gauge), I would guess those to be Lusitanias (7.6" x 49). If so, what you have there Bryan are among the greatest of great candidates for aging in all of Havanadom! 

That's no guarantee, of course. The only way to be sure is to send one to me... er... I mean... SMOKE ONE!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto on those. ..they look like Lucy but when I expand the photo it gets blurry.


----------



## uscbryan (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank's for the info. I really aged them on accident. I kind of got out of cigars for about 4 years so they sat there. I kept them humidified though. The aging thing is sort of a Catch 22 if that is the correct term. The longer they sit the more special they become so the harder it is to break down and smoke one. Whenever I get what I consider to be a special cigar it's hard for me to smoke it. I keep telling myself to wait for a special moment, but my life is currently so damn boring those moments don't come often so the cigars just age longer. I think I will wait until New Years Eve. Make it a New Years resolution to smoke one. LOL

curmudgeonista come out and visit on New Years and smoke one with me. LOL


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

uscbryan said:


> Thank's for the info. I really aged them on accident. I kind of got out of cigars for about 4 years so they sat there. I kept them humidified though. The aging thing is sort of a Catch 22 if that is the correct term. The longer they sit the more special they become so the harder it is to break down and smoke one. Whenever I get what I consider to be a special cigar it's hard for me to smoke it. I keep telling myself to wait for a special moment, but my life is currently so damn boring those moments don't come often so the cigars just age longer. I think I will wait until New Years Eve. Make it a New Years resolution to smoke one. LOL
> 
> curmudgeonista come out and visit on New Years and smoke one with me. LOL


I know how you feel about the urge to save special cigars for special occasions. But, sometimes smoking a special one creates it's own special moment... a pro-active approach to breaking the boredom.

I very much appreciate the invitation You are a true gentleman. Unfortunately I have to respectfully decline. Don't want my wife left home alone steaming over me abandoning her on New Year's... and with my cigars left there for her to take it out on. LOL

But, here's the deal Bryan. If you were willing to share one of your few remaining Lusi's, which is extremely gracious of you, then take the one you might have shared with me and smoke it this weekend! That makes it a zero-sum situation. I guarantee, if it's as good as it should be, that will only add to the anticipation of waiting for New Year's to smoke the next one.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Damn lucky to have some of those well rested Lusi's, which is what my first thought of what they were when I saw them. I say enjoy them. I have a box sleeping, but I pulled a couple out before then.


----------



## uscbryan (Aug 10, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I know how you feel about the urge to save special cigars for special occasions. But, sometimes smoking a special one creates it's own special moment... a pro-active approach to breaking the boredom.
> 
> I very much appreciate the invitation You are a true gentleman. Unfortunately I have to respectfully decline. Don't want my wife left home alone steaming over me abandoning her on New Year's... and with my cigars left there for her to take it out on. LOL
> 
> But, here's the deal Bryan. If you were willing to share one of your few remaining Lusi's, which is extremely gracious of you, then take the one you might have shared with me and smoke it this weekend! That makes it a zero-sum situation. I guarantee, if it's as good as it should be, that will only add to the anticipation of waiting for New Year's to smoke the next one.


I may just to that. I am with you on angry women near your cigars. A buddy always tells me every man is one bad decision away from life in prison. Coming home to all my cigars crushed might just prompt that bad decision. My ex wife once cut up ALL my work shirts thinking I was cheating on her. I wasn't. Ironically she had cheated on me 2 years into the 10 year marriage. I guess the term hypocrite was lost on her. HAHA Lucky for me I am single and have been for the last 3 years so I don't have those worries anymore.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

uscbryan said:


> Coming home to all my cigars crushed might just prompt that bad decision.


Ok cool, I am not the only one with this fear...lol I don't ever think my wife would do that, but just in case, I till haven't told her about my CC stash or where it is at...:vs_laugh:

I think she would know better though, she has just as much to loose as me, I know where all her designer bags and shoes are at muahahaha


----------



## uscbryan (Aug 10, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Ok cool, I am not the only one with this fear...lol I don't ever think my wife would do that, but just in case, I till haven't told her about my CC stash or where it is at...:vs_laugh:
> 
> I think she would know better though, she has just as much to loose as me, I know where all her designer bags and shoes are at muahahaha


Never say never, they can be very unpredictable at times. Set them off and they have been known to cut more than clothing if you catch my drift. 

Speaking of handbags. It makes me glad to be a guy. Everything we like is fun. Cigars, cars, computers, guns, drones, etc. My ex GF had a LV purse obsession. She must have had 10 of them. Everytime she got one I would say "what does it do?" I would push it around the counter like it was a car and say "it doesn't even move on it's own, it just sits there, how can it be fun?" I think of myself as being able to somewhat understand other people's point of views even if I don't agree but I can't for the life of me figure out the excitement of something that just sits there or something you put on your feet especially when that something costs a grand. I can add more HP to my car for that. :vs_shocked:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

uscbryan said:


> Never say never, they can be very unpredictable at times. Set them off and they have been known to cut more than clothing if you catch my drift.
> 
> Speaking of handbags. It makes me glad to be a guy. Everything we like is fun. Cigars, cars, computers, guns, drones, etc. My ex GF had a LV purse obsession. She must have had 10 of them. Everytime she got one I would say "what does it do?" I would push it around the counter like it was a car and say "it doesn't even move on it's own, it just sits there, how can it be fun?" I think of myself as being able to somewhat understand other people's point of views even if I don't agree but I can't for the life of me figure out the excitement of something that just sits there or something you put on your feet especially when that something costs a grand. I can add more HP to my car for that. :vs_shocked:


Lol! I know, being a guy is soo much easier, sounds like we have a lot in common, Cigars, cars, computers, guns, haven't dived into the drone thing yet, can't afford to take on another hobby, just sent my ride to the shop to start a frame off rest-mod. I don't get the bag thing either, no turbo spool or rumbly V8 exhaust sound, just sits there..lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I made a deal with my wife when we got married... I'd go through the idiotic Pre-Cana classes so we could be married in her church (idiotic b/c I was 30 y/o listineing to a 22 y/o couple with 4 kids "teach" me about birth control)... she had to take SCUBA lessons so we could go diving on our honeymoon. Guess which was more fun.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

uscbryan said:


> A buddy always tells me every man is one bad decision away from life in prison. Coming home to all my cigars crushed might just prompt that bad decision.


LOL - And every woman is one of our bad decisions away from a lifetime of alimony!


----------

